# Epidural anesthesia and code assignment



## preserene (Aug 21, 2010)

Epidural Anesthesia and code assignment:
An anesthetist gives an epidural for a surgery, which code would he be able to bill from the anesthesia coding –is it all about the site only  or other factors also 
Would he be able to  bill from other sections like 62319 if he gives a lumbar epidural and then goes for GA?
For anesthetist to bill the time factor counts we know..So if he could bill the 62319,  is time factor applicable


----------



## missyah20 (Aug 25, 2010)

If the epidural is the mode of anesthesia then you would use the anesthesia code that corresponds with the surgical procedure.  If the epidural is inserted for the purpose of being for post-op pain management and the surgery is performed under a general anesthesia then yes you can code a lumbar epidural with code 62319 separately from the anesthesia code for the surgery.  If this is for post-op pain make sure you have a diagnosis to support that(ex 338.18) and append modifier 59 to 62319.


----------

